# greenhouse glass roof seal?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

use strips the same thickness of the glass as 'dividers' between the glass panels
use a bead of silicone to bed the glass onto the timber. This will also help as the timbers age/move.
blue skin the adjoining glass panels and trim out with cedar. 
I suggest screwing the cedar. Even tempered glass needs changing if your hammer comes out of your pouch (don't ask how I know)

I did 6 tempered flat glass sky lights on a 28 year old log house the same way. only difference was some flashing on the bottom edge because the glass was only 6 ft tall in a 28 ft long shingled roof


----------



## wt timberworks (Feb 13, 2010)

I was going to lay strips of blue skin on top of the rafters first before positioning the glass instead of silicone. What do you think about that?

So when you did your roof on that log house, it was totally water sealed?

My rafters are about 10 feet long, so i was going to lay the 6 foot panels from the bottoms up, and then design a vented ridge system at the top out of polly. How would a glass panel work layed above the 6 foot glass panel up to the ridge to cover my top 4 feet? Is there some way you think I could get a sealed seam without overlapping these panels?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

laying the blue skin on the timber is a waste of the blue skin, in my opinion. Won't do anything.
yes, the roof was totally waterproof. 

to use a piece of glass on the 4ft section above, I would consider rabbeting the bottom pane into the timbers and using the above method for the top sheet with a metal flashing under the top sheet/over the bottom sheet. Silicone the flashing to the top sheet so wind can't blow rain back up.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

very hard to seal these ''wet'' glazing systems,better off looking for a glazing bar system using gaskets and internal drainage systems

http://www.ussky.com/


----------



## Bear Contractin (Jul 4, 2015)

I really found your greenhouse post helpful . I would like to build a greenhouse this year constructed of old sliding door panes as well. If you found effective means of sealing the panes to the roof and walls, I would be greatful if you shared your sources and experiences. Any end result photos of your project would also be nice.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Over the glass or slider frame, I would use eternabond tape. Home made skylite with plexiglass, tape over perimeter flashing. The tape is now 10 yrs plus, no leak. Flashing attached with silicon before leaked.


----------

